# Skimmer 14' 6" with 25 2 stroke mercury prop?



## redsonfly (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone has experience with a two stroke mercury 25 horsepower motor
with power trim and a mini jacker four inch jack plate on a lightweight skimmer hull.
Which props have you run, and what performance have you discovered from the props you have tried?
I am mostly interested in great hole shots over top speed, but having both would be a plus.
I usually fish with one angler (so two in the boat) and do not have a livewell, so the boat is run very light.
Thank you in advance for your response.
Tight Lines and screaming drags,
Redsonfly


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The Power Tech SRA3 prop would allow you to take advantage of the jackplate. They hold really good up high. A 12 pitch for holeshot and a 13 for all around would be my guess?


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm running the same exact setup as you reds, I have a 2015 skimmer with an 02 merc 25 2 stroke.I am running a bobs mini versa jack plate though, it has a 6 in set back and 4 in rise.I tried the stock 13 pitch 3 blade prop and it actually wasn't that bad,very little cavitation,and a decent hole shot but I was almost to the point of hitting the rev limiter at wot throttle witch was 32 mph. I changed to a solas 15 pitch 4 blade and that helped a lot with the hole shot but it does cavitate slightly, I think a lil bit of cupping will help that, so I'm getting ready to get a stainless 15 pitch 4 blade with a heavy cup and I'm thinking that's gona be the one that I'll stick with.let me know if you have any other questions, 

Chris


----------



## redsonfly (Jun 8, 2007)

Parkerskimmer said:


> I'm running the same exact setup as you reds, I have a 2015 skimmer with an 02 merc 25 2 stroke.I am running a bobs mini versa jack plate though, it has a 6 in set back and 4 in rise.I tried the stock 13 pitch 3 blade prop and it actually wasn't that bad,very little cavitation,and a decent hole shot but I was almost to the point of hitting the rev limiter at wot throttle witch was 32 mph. I changed to a solas 15 pitch 4 blade and that helped a lot with the hole shot but it does cavitate slightly, I think a lil bit of cupping will help that, so I'm getting ready to get a stainless 15 pitch 4 blade with a heavy cup and I'm thinking that's gona be the one that I'll stick with.let me know if you have any other questions,
> 
> Chris


Thank you for the insight.
I have a 13 pitch stainless mercury propellor, but I am pretty sure a higher pitch is in order since I used the same prop on my 400 pound Whipray, and the skimmer is substantially lighter, just don't want to give up the hole shot.
I no longer have my small tachometer for the 25, but I will check out the performance on the gps.

Kindest Regards and many thanks,
Toby


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm very interested as well in how that 13 stainless works out. I have a yami 25 and will be getting a SS prop but I have a higher numerical gear than the merc so its a little slower with the same prop. 
Looking at 4 blades though to help with turning.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Preston904 said:


> I'm very interested as well in how that 13 stainless works out. I have a yami 25 and will be getting a SS prop but I have a higher numerical gear than the merc so its a little slower with the same prop.
> Looking at 4 blades though to help with turning.


My Spear Glade X 350# with 25 hp Yamaha 2006 Modded with the SRA 3,12 PT, light 33 gps, loaded 29-31 w/no cavitation @ 19" high on 16" transom w/Vance Jack plate 4" standoff. Great prop, runs high no blow out.


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

stephenchurch said:


> My Spear Glade X 350# with 25 hp Yamaha 2006 Modded with the SRA 3,12 PT, light 33 gps, loaded 29-31 w/no cavitation @ 19" high on 16" transom w/Vance Jack plate 4" standoff. Great prop, runs high no blow out.


What mods are done to the motor? I didn't think much could be done with with these 2 cyclinder 25s


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Preston904 said:


> What mods are done to the motor? I didn't think much could be done with with these 2 cyclinder 25s


Exhaust Ports cut, Head Milled, Carbs bores venturied and rejetted, Carbon fiber racing reeds, Exhaust Tuner Modified, Decompression port welded up, new oversized pistons for scuffed cylinder bores. 91-93 octane gas for the modified compression ratios....


----------

